# Blighted ovum, Chances?



## kaylafrank

I had found out I had a blighted ovum in december when i was 10 and a half weeks along and ended up having a d&c because nothing was passing. 
So I was wanting to hear other ladies stories especially with blighted ovums and then going on to conceive again.
What are the chances of having another blighted ovum?


----------



## angelwings

Hi. I am so sorry for your loss. I had a blighted ovum which I found out about at my scan at 11 weeks. I then went on to have a healthy pregnancy (my dd is almost 10). I know it is a very emotional thing to go through but because you have had one miscarriage doesn't necessarily mean you are more likely to have another one. My doc told me it was just 'one of those things'. Good luck. Hugs Dxxx


----------



## kaylafrank

I am just very afraid of having another.


----------



## Whitbit22

So sorry for your loss.

:hugs:


----------



## angelwings

kaylafrank said:


> I am just very afraid of having another.

I totally understand how you feel and it's completely natural. The only thing I can suggest is when you get pg again ask for an early scan to put your mind at rest a bit. I know you will still worry but at least you will feel like you are doing something positive. Good luck. I really hope things work out for you. :hugs: Dxxx


----------



## truly_blessed

you're not alone, mine was Nov 09 and we've been TTC again since April. I'm hoping and praying, 1. we do manage to conceive and 2. it isn't blighted ovum again...... then 3,4,5,6 etc but let's get past hurdle number 1 and 2 first X


----------



## selina3127

me too i had a blighted ovum november 09 and we are still trying now i think all i focus on at the minute is actually conceiving again but once that happens then the fear of it happening again will surely kick in, i don't really think about my next pregnancy being another blighted ovum much think it's because the docs told me it was pure bad luck last time, just got to keep thinking positive thoughts hun xxxx


----------



## SEA34

I had a blighted ovum in June 09 (found out at 12 weeks) it took 9 months to conceive again, but I'm currently almost 20 weeks so there is no reason why it would happen again. I did have an early scan at around 7 weeks to put my mind at rest x


----------



## kaylafrank

Thats probably what I will do or I wont let myself get even the slightest excited


----------



## Minimin

I had a blighted ovum in April 2010. I fell pregnant again in June- am now almost 9 weeks and had a scan a week ago. Baby seen with HB. after an Ectopic in Sept 2009, early mc in Jan 2010 and the blighted Ovum in April 2010- I really did think I was having another early MC Ectopic of Blighted ovum. So far so good fxd.

I think they are rare to happen again hun :hugs:


----------



## kaylafrank

Thank you very much, that gives me a lot of hope FX'd that you get healthy baby :)


----------



## BLONDIE35

I had a blighted ovum a few years and had a lovely daughter the 2nd time I got pregnant. I did get early reassurance scan which was great which I'm sure they'll do for you. The first 12 weeks is always a scary time and there'll always be doubt but you do get through it. Good luck.


----------

